# South Coast Ship Show



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

I am looking forward to this event on Saturday, 14 November. This year, it will be at the Sussex County Cricket Club ground in Hove. Details are here:
https://www.coastalshipping.co.uk/content/17-south-coast-ship-show


----------

